# BT and Wifi battery drain



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Does leaving BT and Wifi on when you aren't in range/connected to either have a noticeable drain on your battery?

Using the Gnex, so if there are any settings I can adjust to keep them on, but help with battery would be appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

